

Ask HN: Do accounting firms specializing in Internet companies exist? - ted_danson

I have a 3 member LLC with members residing in 3 different states, earning revenue from all 50 states. We have 0 investors, nor plan on taking investment. My current tax accountant has to do regular research because they don't have experience with Internet businesses. I'm unsure if they're doing an optimal job reducing our tax liability (they are a small local firm) since it took them 3 months to finish our taxes, and after a long meeting, we discovered that their decision to classify us as a corporate entity rather than a flow-through has negative consequences to our tax liability.<p>At the risk of this thread turning into an advertisement, I ask for recommendations on accounting firms or help on FINDING a firm that<p>1) has experience with Internet companies
2) can confidently decide how to structure an organization to minimize taxes
3) can execute<p>Do the big 4 firms handle this well?
Do the Techstars' or YCombinators' firms handle this well (or are they streamlined for their boilerplate corporate entities only)?<p>If there's no answer to this question, then is there an opportunity for an accounting firm to launch specializing in Internet businesses?
======
F00b4r
The best bet is to do it yourself :)

I found that most tax firms arent aware of the subtleties of accounting for
most internet businesses. Even quickbooks is pretty weak.

You know, if there is enough interest, maybe I would launch such a firm ...

------
iamleo
I would like to work for one that does the same. I would imagine whoever
audits the big ones like google etc (which would probably be the big 4/5)
would be the one you are looking for.

